# Creating an ISO from a RAR???



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm presently trying to create a bootable CD in order to run a memory test on my system. I've downloaded the file I want to burn and it's in RAR format.

The instructions on creating the disk are as follows: _"To build a boot-able CDROM use your CD burning software to create an image from the un-zipped ISO file"_

My burning software is Nero 5.5. How do I turn a RAR into an ISO?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

From what you describe it sounds like you need to extract the file from the .rar, easiest way to do that is right click on it and select extract here, mind you it may be wise to create a new folder to extract it into if there are lots of individual files, but hopefully it will be a single iso file.
Then launch nero and close any wizards, then select from the top menu burn image and direct it to the extracted file, I think it is under the recorder menu, hopefully that will do what your after.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Great, that did the trick. Thanks!


----------

